# Mad Catz Rat 3/5/7/9 Gaming Mice



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 16, 2010)

Mad Catz Rat Series Mice
Comparison between version can be found in this link at the bottom of the page
Basically, each version of the Rat comes with a different and customizable DPI which ranges from 3200 DPI to 5600 DPI.  Polling Rate from 500Mhz to 1000Mhz.  Tracking Speed from 	1.6 m/sec. to 5.4 m/sec.  Acceleration from 20G to 50G.  And from 5 buttons to 7 buttons.  The most notable feature are the programmable buttons and the Precision Aim Mode which actually slows down the cursor speed so you can snipe better.  Also worth noting and the main selling point is the ability to adjust the Rat's 5/7/9 to fit the size of your hand.  You can adjust the length of the Ra to suit your hand size. And, you can adjust the Thumb Panel of the R.A.T. 5/7/9 which moves forwards, backwards, and pivots outwards, for better comfort.


Video 1 in the middle of that page.
Video 2 but you need to click on the Play Video Button.


----------



## erocker (Mar 16, 2010)

If it's not too heavy I'll try one.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 16, 2010)

Who _has_ tried one yet?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 16, 2010)

They are said to be release this Spring and were shown at Cebit.  The one thing that caught my attention to this mouse is the ability to adjust it to fit your hand, the 2 thumb scroll buttons and the Precision Aim Mode.  Prices will be:
Rat 3 $49
Rat 5 $69
Rat 7 $99
Rat 9 $129 2.4Ghz Wireless


----------



## erocker (Mar 16, 2010)

They were just shown at CES so no one who doesn't work in the trade.


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 16, 2010)

The Rat 9 looks like a good competitor to the Mamba.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 16, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> They are said to be release this Spring and were shown at Cebit.  The one thing that caught my attention to this mouse is the ability to adjust it to fit your hand, the 2 thumb buttons and the Precision Aim Mode.  Prices will be:
> Rat 3 $49
> Rat 5 $69
> *Rat 7 $99*
> Rat 9 $129 2.4Ghz Wireless





Rat 7 it is 

i dont think wireless is worth the trouble, and last time i used a wireless it kepts skipping,


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 16, 2010)

why do we have two threads on this mouse?

Although I like the setup here better, this was up too http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=117621


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 16, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> why do we have two threads on this mouse?
> 
> Although I like the setup here better, this was up too http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=117621



The condition of the title "Sexy Mouse!!!" and OP didn't create a blimp in the search radar for me.  Had a little more detail of the product was added to the OP and title I would have spotted it.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 16, 2010)

Its all good, I can completely see why it happened in hindsight

Carry on, his was more of a love hate thread versus actually sharing anything about it in detail.


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 16, 2010)

they look pretty ugly BUT i dont care about that. i care about feel and fuctionality and it seems that it will do much more than fine


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah, I don't plan on dating it.  So looks aren't important.  But the functionality of it is of interest for me though.  The only issue with DPI in games is that you have to figure out a way to disable all mouse acceleration (for those games that keep it by default with no off feature) in order to take advantage of higher DPI settings.  Or else, higher DPI makes the game skippy, jumpy and just down right uncontrollable with "road runner" syndrome.















epicfail said:


> Rat 7 it is
> 
> i dont think wireless is worth the trouble, and last time i used a wireless it kepts skipping,



They do claim 0.000XXX amount of lag which is the lowest of any wireless mouse to date that I know of.  However, like you I still prefer wired over wireless.  After you've had a wireless mouse and gone through recharge cycles it really does get old.  You soon realize that all you want to do is use the mouse not worry about having to do any other maintenance other then clean it once in a while.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 17, 2010)

I found a demonstration of this mouse in this video.


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 17, 2010)

I think I'll pass, I've only used aftermarket controllers from Mad Catz for my consoles and wasn't all that impressed with the quality.  Although, this product is probably something that comes from their acquisition of Saitek.

Besides, that thing looks like it would probably take a fingertip off if I twitched too hard!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 19, 2010)

Hopefully this product will be reviewed to see if Mad Catz has Mad Skills or not.


----------

